

37signals relocating all employees to Chicago - wlll
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2838-were-relocating-everyone-to-chicago

======
rajasharan
> This iMac will be chained down in our new office

That's when I realized its April 1st

~~~
ceejayoz
It took you that long? C'mon, two-hour status meetings? For 37signals?!

------
jrockway
Good thing they don't have shareholders, or otherwise this might become
reality. "Good point," they would say.

------
JCB_K
I can't believe people in the comments are actually writing stuff like "If
this is not Aprils Fools..." C'mon, of course it is.

------
karzeem
I'm a little embarrassed that it took me until the paragraph about uniforms to
realize what was going on.

------
kno
Ah they almost got me with this, April foools!

------
stretchwithme
They should have thrown in that they are moving all their apps to Ruby on
Grails.

